# 144 hz Monitor Beratung!!!



## MPH_the_Legend (16. Dezember 2012)

Hallo, 

Habe vor mir einen neuen monitor zukaufen. Den benutze ich rein zum spielen. 
Deswegen bin ich auf der Suche nach einem 144hz monitor mit geringem Inputleg.
Ich habe gesehen, dass die 120 hz um die 450 Euro kosten,  daher rechne ich schon mit so viel Holz 

Bis wann werden solhe in Europa verfügbar sein? 

Danke im Voraus!!!

MFG


----------



## Painkiller (16. Dezember 2012)

Da gibt es im Moment nur einen Monitor. Das wäre der Asus VG278HE.
ASUS VG278HE, 27" (90LME6001T510N1C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (16. Dezember 2012)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Da gibt es im Moment nur einen Monitor. Das wäre der Asus VG278HE.
> ASUS VG278HE, 27" (90LME6001T510N1C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Ok, hast du damit Erfahrung. Ist der Gut?


----------



## Painkiller (16. Dezember 2012)

Der Asus ist im Moment das Referenz-Produkt im 27" 144Hz Bereich.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (16. Dezember 2012)

Also bedenken los zugreifen oder wie ?


----------



## Erok (16. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe die 120 Hz Variante davon, also den Asus VG278H 

Der Asus ist schon eine absolute Empfehlung wert. Lediglich haben die Asus-Bildschirme in diversen Spielen mit sehr dunklem Hintergrund einen leicht helleren Rand rings herum, aber das fällt so gut wie garnicht auf beim zocken, denn man starrt ja dabei nicht auf den Rand des Monitors, sondern aufs Geschehen im Spiel 

Da Du ja auch eine GTX 680 verbaut hast, solltest Dir evtl aber mal den Asus VG278H anschauen mit 120 Hz und Nvidia 3 D Vision 2 Technik 

Macht irre Spass in 3 D zu spielen  Zum Beispiel BF 3 oder diverse Autorennen  Kann ich Dir nur empfehlen 

Der VG278H kostet glaub 500 Euro, und der 144 Hz VG278HE kostet so um die 430 Euro, ist aber ohne Nvidia 3 D Vision Set 

Greetz Erok


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (16. Dezember 2012)

Erok schrieb:


> Ich habe die 120 Hz Variante davon, also den Asus VG278H
> 
> Der Asus ist schon eine absolute Empfehlung wert. Lediglich haben die Asus-Bildschirme in diversen Spielen mit sehr dunklem Hintergrund einen leicht helleren Rand rings herum, aber das fällt so gut wie garnicht auf beim zocken, denn man starrt ja dabei nicht auf den Rand des Monitors, sondern aufs Geschehen im Spiel
> 
> ...



Ja aber der 27 zoll ist ja auch 3D fähig oder?  Nur eben ohne dem Set.
Außerdem ist meine Zotac gtx 680 AMP edition Leistungsfähig genug? Um Bf3 in FullHd und max Settings darzustellen oder eben Farcry 3?
Des Weiteren wie viele FPS sind min. um die 144 hz zu ntzen? Oder das man Vorteile daraus zieht?
Wie viele Anschlüsse besetzt dieser Monitor bei DVI zwei oder einen ?

Danke für eure Hilfe!

MFG


----------



## Erok (16. Dezember 2012)

Du müsstest ja mit der Graka und Deinem momentanen Monitor auch schon BF 3 auf Full HD und Ultra-Auflösung spielen können, oder nicht ? Und hast sicherlich eine Auflösung von 1920 x 1080 ? 

Von daher dürfte es mit den 27 Zöllern genauso wenig zu Problemen kommen, was Deine Hardware betrifft.

Und der Monitor wird nur über ein DVI-Kabel angeschlossen an der Grafikkarte.

Und ob man zwischen den 120 und 144 Hz einen spürbaren Unterschied erkennt, kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen, da ich es selbst nicht getestet habe.

Hast Du mal  nach Testberichten bei Prad.de nach geschaut ? Evtl findet sich ja hier noch interessantes Info-Material darüber 

Greetz Erok


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (16. Dezember 2012)

Erok schrieb:


> Du müsstest ja mit der Graka und Deinem momentanen Monitor auch schon BF 3 auf Full HD und Ultra-Auflösung spielen können, oder nicht ? Und hast sicherlich eine Auflösung von 1920 x 1080 ?
> 
> Von daher dürfte es mit den 27 Zöllern genauso wenig zu Problemen kommen, was Deine Hardware betrifft.
> 
> ...



Ja ich spiele mit meinem jetzigen auch in FullHD und max.
Aber bei 144hz habe mal irgendwo gelesen, dass ich min. 71 FPS haben muss um den nutzen daraus zuziehen, aber weiß nicht ib das stimmt.

Gibt es bei den 3d vision kits einen unterschied. Da gibt es ja ein neues Nvidia 3d vision 2 oder so? 

MFG


----------



## Erok (16. Dezember 2012)

Also das erste Kit kenne ich nicht.

Als ich vor der Qual der Wahl des Kaufes stand, habe ich nur in mehreren Foren davon gelesen, daß der Vorteil der 3 D Vision 2 wohl ein helleres Bild sein soll, als noch beim Vorgänger Vision 1

Sprich die Gläser der Brille verdunkeln das Bild nicht so sehr. 

Hier ist im Asus VG278H jedoch  auch das sogenannte Lightboost im Monitor eingebaut, was das Game dann noch etwas heller  macht, so daß mit 3 D Brille das Bild quasi fast so hell dann erscheint, wie ohne Brille. Aber etwas dunkler ist es wohl immer, zumindest mit der bisherigen Technik auf dem Markt.

Da ich selbst jedoch  Vision 1 nie getestet habe, kann ich auch nicht klar sagen, inwiefern das Bild jetzt wirklich  heller ist mit Vision 2, und habe mich da einfach auf die Berichte im Internet verlassen 

Greetz Erok


----------



## Painkiller (16. Dezember 2012)

Schau mal in unser FAQ. Da ist alles rund um die Technik dahinter erklärt:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...itor-faq-tft-empfehlungsliste-23-27-zoll.html


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (17. Dezember 2012)

Will doch lieber einen mit 24 Zoll.
Wo ist der Unterschied zu Asus VG248 und Asus VG248QE?
Und wieso hat diese Monitore nimmt Lagernd bzw im Zulauf.
Aber PCGHX hat sie schon vorgestellt?

Danke im Vorraus!!!

MFG


----------



## captain_drink (17. Dezember 2012)

MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> Will doch lieber einen mit 24 Zoll.
> Wo ist der Unterschied zu Asus VG248 und Asus VG248QE?
> Und wieso hat diese Monitore nimmt Lagernd bzw im Zulauf.
> Aber PCGHX hat sie schon vorgestellt?
> ...



Es gibt nur einen Monitor von Asus mit 144 Hz und 24", das ist der VG248QE. Erhältlich soll dieser im Februar 2013 sein.


----------



## Painkiller (18. Dezember 2012)

> Und wieso hat diese Monitore nimmt Lagernd bzw im Zulauf.
> Aber PCGHX hat sie schon vorgestellt?


Weil PCGH die Monitore schon vorab bekommt. 

Wenn du einen 24" willst, musst du den BenQ XL2420T nehmen.

Ich empfehle immer noch den Asus, da hier die Farben einfach besser sind.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (21. Dezember 2012)

Ok hab mich jetzt so irgendwie für den Asus VG278HE entschieden.(Oder doch auf den Asus VG248 warten  )

Jedoch, lese ich immer öfter über extreme Lichthöfe und hohem Inputleg(Latenzzeit)?
Des Weiteren soll man Pixel erkennnen, bei einem Abstand von 80 cm? Wie viel  sind eigentlich empfehlenswert?
Und wieso ist der Asus VG278HE billiger als der Asus VG278?


Bitte um Hilfe bei der Entscheidung!!
Danke

MFG


----------



## Painkiller (21. Dezember 2012)

> Jedoch, lese ich immer öfter über extreme Lichthöfe und hohem Inputleg(Latenzzeit)?


Davon höre ich jetzt zum ersten Mal. oO Der Inputlag beträgt 10ms. Das ist nicht wirklich schlecht. 



> Des Weiteren soll man Pixel erkennnen, bei einem Abstand von 80 cm? Wie viel  sind eigentlich empfehlenswert?


Geschmackssache. Zwischen 80-90cm meiner Meinung nach. Das empfindet aber jeder Mensch anders. 



> Und wieso ist der Asus VG278HE billiger als der Asus VG278?


Weil beim H eine 3D-Brille dabei ist, und beim HE nicht.


----------

